# For sale: AMD FX 8150



## xxmorpheus

Hello, I have the difficult to find amd fx 8150 for sale. Asking 175$, processor is used, but tested and is functional. Buying as is in photo below with stock cooler. Free shipping. Thanks 

http://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n525/wguzman1984/IMG_20111228_093920.jpg


price dropped to $175. final offer before it goes to ebay.


----------



## linkin

So wish I could buy this


----------



## xxmorpheus

im shcoked no buyers have asked yet....


----------



## FuryRosewood

id sorta be interested, but i have a rev 2.1 board, no am3+ support...so no go on me, and just starting a job, hoping to just buy a six core phenom at some point to hold me over till something better comes out...lookin at x79 boards honestly too x.x


----------



## xxmorpheus

FuryRosewood said:


> id sorta be interested, but i have a rev 2.1 board, no am3+ support...so no go on me, and just starting a job, hoping to just buy a six core phenom at some point to hold me over till something better comes out...lookin at x79 boards honestly too x.x



i have a crosshair v formula i will be selling soon as well. instead of buying all that stuff, maybe i can get ya a package deal for both


----------



## JasonJohnston09

Just ordered a new cpu or I would, but for the price is a bit steep for a used cpu.


----------



## xxmorpheus

JasonJohnston09 said:


> Just ordered a new cpu or I would, but for the price is a bit steep for a used cpu.





how about 200$?


----------



## jonnyp11

that sounds better, but he said he just ordered one so he's not gonna, and since you said that now that's the offers you're gunna get (or less), you aren't the best negotiator


----------



## JasonJohnston09

jonnyp11 said:


> that sounds better, but he said he just ordered one so he's not gonna, and since you said that now that's the offers you're gunna get (or less), you aren't the best negotiator



I wasn't trying to screw you on your price or anything man. It's just you can get one new from amazon with free shipping for $239.99.


----------



## xxmorpheus

jonnyp11 said:


> that sounds better, but he said he just ordered one so he's not gonna, and since you said that now that's the offers you're gunna get (or less), you aren't the best negotiator





eh, i was gonna settle for 200 dollars or less  anyway, doesnt matter anyway, just trying to get a few bucks back for it.


----------



## valtopps

no mobo to go with it? why you saving your mobo?


----------



## claptonman

xxmorpheus said:


> i have a crosshair v formula i will be selling soon as well. instead of buying all that stuff, maybe i can get ya a package deal for both





valtopps said:


> no mobo to go with it? why you saving your mobo?



Probably missed that.


----------



## xxmorpheus

JasonJohnston09 said:


> I wasn't trying to screw you on your price or anything man. It's just you can get one new from amazon with free shipping for $239.99.





lol part of the forum rules is not to post links to websites or refer to websites selling the product. maybe you didnt mean to "screw" me on the price, but thats exactly what you did lol, its cool


----------



## xxmorpheus

Bump


----------



## zer0_c00l

bump check ur pm's


----------



## xxmorpheus

responded


----------



## JasonJohnston09

xxmorpheus said:


> lol part of the forum rules is not to post links to websites or refer to websites selling the product. maybe you didnt mean to "screw" me on the price, but thats exactly what you did lol, its cool



Thanks for informing me of that. Sorry man.


----------



## xxmorpheus

np big guy, take care


----------



## xxmorpheus

Back on sale. Including mobo and ram. pm for details


----------



## xxmorpheus

i got asus CHV mobo and corsair vengeance 16gb 1600mhz ram for sale as a combo. pm for pic


----------



## xxmorpheus

Sold


----------

